

Record number of Canadians are taking Peter Thiel up on his controversial offer - stefap2
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/tech-billionaire-gives-record-number-of-canadian-dropouts-100000-to-pursue-dreams/article24819858/

======
breakingcups
Record number when compared to what? Has the exact same offer been made
before?

